# 1205



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone see the post on the fuge where the guys shot 1205 snows in 2 days?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah that picture is lagit! Unbelivable!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

whats fuge? Sorry guys


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey guys is there any way to get a pic of those on here?


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, I would like to see a pic of that. All of that shooting my shoulder would be shot. 
I just checked and Sqaw Creek has 1.4 million birds as of Monday.

Sean


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Here ya go.....


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

OMG!!! can you imagine cleaning all of those birds? That would have to be at least a 3-4 day process.

However that picture is very cool!!

Later JD


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Thats alot of cleaning


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

is that from a few years ago??? or was it just this year? im pretty sure ive seen that before.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, I hate it so bad when people use birds to make a number.

Here's the question though, which I'm pretty sure I already know the answer to, but... Over the decoys or not?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

joebobhunter4 said:


> is that from a few years ago??? or was it just this year? im pretty sure ive seen that before.


I thought it looked familiar too.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Is the four guy from the right drinking a beer? Nice!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

There were a few pictures floating around a few years ago where some guys made a number with the geese, another that read PETA. This is a different one I believe.

Shot by stalking.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

It was done this year and I believe it envolved them sneaking them over a 2 day period. All the geese were shot out of fields and not off water. From what I understand is all the geese had been cleaned before the pic was taken. The thread over on the fuge had gotten out of hand so I quite reading it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I honestly have mixed feelings on it. My biggest concern would be of course the meat. As long as it is being used and everything is on the up and up there is really nothing bad that can be said about it. Not big on the number thing and this of course will raise the "bar" and guys will be trying to get a higher number picture.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Diver Sniper- They were killed over decoys. They shot 700 one day and 505 the next. :roll: They also shot 58 cases of shotgun shells and used 17 pairs of ear-plugs a piece. Heck no it wasn't over decoys :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They jumped em. Maybe they used those mirror blinds.

I will also add in a time when image is everything this probably does not help the image!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im willing to bet that had they been taken over dekes, it would have been well covered. Considering the two big "record" days ive heard of are Chris's supergrind (which was WELL documented), and those 300+ day pics that were on here last spring during the juvie flights.

What does everybody else think the all time day record is over dekes? Gotta be 300 some. Anybody hear of any higher?

I just hope all those were used. Whats the point if your just gonna throw em.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not real big on the number thing either, but to each their own I guess. Word on the street is that the Avery guys had a 300+ bird day this spring but, that's only rumors.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a lot. A lot more shooting than I'd care to do. You wonder if they did sneak'em and jump shoot them how many crips there are running around.

I remember seeing those guys on DU TV hunting in the spring in Texas. They let a bunch land and then just waylayed them. They had 7 stuffers I think for decoys. Gee that musta been fun too. NOT!

Dan


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

As soon as I saw this thread I knew Leo was going to have a problem with it. Yes, you may be right some people may not like the picture, but that picture right there is the exact reason we have a spring season... and the exact thing the USFWS was hoping for when they decided to open the season.... HUGE numbers!!! You cannot lower the population of a species like snow geese by shooting 10 here, 40 there. You need big numbers.

So actually I think that picture can be used as positive evidence towards the possibility that hunters actually have a chance of performing the initial intentions of the USFWS... getting people to do their job of controlling the snow goose population... and paying for it I might add through the purchase of licenses.

If those were ducks or honkers then yes, I would have a problem with it. But we are low on ducks and honkers are doing fine. Snows need to be reduced.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think they went up to the tundra when all the birds were molting and just went to town. To me it doesn't look like the birds in the picture have been cleaned, and to be honest I don't see all of those birds gettting cleaned.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

CuttinDaisies I don't know who you are and I don't think I have ever had any beefs with you in the past. Pleas don't put words in my mouth or misinterpret what I am saying.

Go read my second post. As long as the meat is being eaten I have NO PROBLEM with it. I have NO PROBLEM with pictures as I post my fair share and get PMs telling me that I am wrong to do it. What I said was I am not big into making numbers out of dead birds for the picture. I think you can line them up and still get the same effect of a lot of birds being harvested.

I realize the birds need to be killed and I will be out killing my fair share in the next couple of weeks. But I have a problem with guys just going out and killing them and dumping them (not saying these guys did that) just because the claim they are trying to do their part to save the tundra. Most guys could give two flying monkies about the tundra and they are using the tundra as an excuse. They just want to kill away because they can and the figure the birds are going to eat themselves to extinction so what should anyone care if they clean them or not.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> What I said was I am not big into making numbers out of dead birds for the picture.


My mistake.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

no problem Mike.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

One of my hunting partners last year shot 109 in decoys by himself in one afternoon. One guy, one Drakekiller. Nice.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Leo, what don't you like the whole number thing?

I see what you mean about knowing that we already can see it's a sh!tload of birds, but is there really anything _bad_ about it?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I just have never been a big fan of it even when I was a young killa! :lol: I guess I have a lot of respect for them and don't think they should be used as words or numbers to brag. Its just a personal respect thing for me. This may sound gay but whether its a crow, dak rat, goose duck, human, ****, fish or any other living thing I still get a feeling that I just took a life. So what I am saying I don't do it lightly and at a minimum I can so some respect. Like I said it may sound gay to some but its just how I feel. 8)


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nah, I see what your saying. It's a matter of respect to the birds.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> Like I said it may sound gay to some but its just how I feel. 8)


You got that right!! Why don't you go spoon with some snows while your at it. :eyeroll:

CuttinDaisies, don't take any cruff from Leo. He is having spring anxiety. Enough of that, time to get ready and hit some snows tommorrow that have moved in.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nicely said Leo.

Someone said that you can't lower snow goose numbers unless you really waylay'em. Little numbers like 10 here and 40 there won't do it.

I disagree with that. The reason snow goose numbers are so high, IMO, is because it's a specialized sport. Big spreads, trailers and ATV's to pull them to the muddy field all add up to big bucks and a lot of guys don't go in for all that. If there were as many snow goose hunters as there are duck hunters...or, if everyone who duck hunts took up the sport and traveled and killed a dozen birds a year, in not too many years you'd see the effects.

Anyway, how do we know that we haven't impacted the numbers? I've heard talk of low hatches this past spring. Well yeah, if you whack adults and a lot of juvies that will be nesting in the fall and spring, the numbers are going to be down. Not to mention what the climatic effects may be on the goslings.

I know that there are probably studies out there that have detailed just how many snows there are and what areas they are breeding in. I don't buy into all that all of the time though. How can you ever know for certain. Also, look at the mega monster money maker that the spring season has turned into for the industry. That too, I'm sure effects the numbers a bit.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

dfisher said:


> Nicely said Leo.
> 
> Someone said that you can't lower snow goose numbers unless you really waylay'em. Little numbers like 10 here and 40 there won't do it.
> 
> ...


Leo, I was looking into it to much. I had it in my head that this thread was going to be concerning jump shooting. But now that I get what you're talking about... I do agree completely. Tacky is the word that comes to my mind.

As for this post, the numbers have leveled off to an extent. But they have not declined. It is only a matter of time before they do start to decline but my guess is that it will be due to habitat limitations long before hunter success has any positive impact...... unless everyone started having the same success as those guys. And these guys did it at the cost of their gas and shells. No decoys/ATV's/trailers were used, so it was as cheap as snow goose hunting can get.

And you don't buy into what expert waterfowl biologists are telling us? Then why do we have the spring season at all? When was the last time you were up on the artic tundra surveying breeding colonies of snow geese? I would really like to hear about those experiences and why you think the numbers are skewed.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

stoeger said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said it may sound gay to some but its just how I feel. 8)
> ...


Well since your still alive why don't you get over and help with some decoys you deadbeat.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I knew a guy from Ohio that went out to MO during one of the first snow goose spring seasons. They did it right too. Snuck up behind a dike, stood up, and basically shot everything infront of them. The ultimate spray and pray. Killed a lot of snows, pintails, and specks....Hmmm. I guess they all eat the same but some just aren't as photogenic eh?
Good jumping,
Dan


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

dfisher said:


> Yeah, I knew a guy from Ohio that went out to MO during one of the first snow goose spring seasons. They did it right too. Snuck up behind a dike, stood up, and basically shot everything infront of them. The ultimate spray and pray. Killed a lot of snows, pintails, and specks....Hmmm. I guess they all eat the same but some just aren't as photogenic eh?
> Good jumping,
> Dan


Did you turn him in for poaching?!?! Ducks, specks, honkers are shot out of season by criminals... whether they are jumping or not has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

First of all, I am not here to start a fight or get into an ethical or tactics debate on what is the proper way to harvest snow geese during the CO. With that said, I would not equate what we did to illegally shooting Specks, or Pintails. I can guarantee you nothing illegal was done. All of the birds were shot in open fields, not on roost as some may suspect. All of the geese were cleaned, in fact some of the meat from that hunt actually went to one of the local game wardens. The thread at the refuge got out of hand, there are just some people who do not understand what we did was 100% legal. It is alright to disagree but do not question my ethics or the ethics of the men in that picture. Those guys in the picture are some of the best guys from our state as far as I am concerned. We had a heck of a time! It is sad that I feel the need to defend myself and those in the picture for doing something that we all love to do. The purpose of the CO is to kill snow geese, we killed a few :wink:

To goosebuster2, I can assure you friend all of those geese were cleaned! It was a stipulation on that hunt if you don't participate in the cleaning after the hunt you will not be invited back. Everyone in that picture was cleaning birds at one point or another! Those geese were all breast down for a reason, they were arranged like (for the picture) that after they were cleaned.

To NodakOutdoors, You guys have a nice forum here! Seems to be nicely run and maintained! Good luck to you guys during your goose season!


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

dfisher said:


> That's a lot. A lot more shooting than I'd care to do. You wonder if they did sneak'em and jump shoot them *how many crips there are running around*.
> 
> Dan


Every crippled goose was removed from the fields we shot. We had several retrievers (up to 4 on one stalk) and would stay out there until every last one was removed from the field. It took a while but we would not leave a cripple in the field. Believe it or not we aren't bad guys!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

dfisher said:


> Yeah, I knew a guy from Ohio that went out to MO during one of the first snow goose spring seasons. They did it right too. Snuck up behind a dike, stood up, and basically shot everything infront of them. The ultimate spray and pray. Killed a lot of snows, pintails, and specks....Hmmm. I guess they all eat the same but some just aren't as photogenic eh?
> Good jumping,
> Dan


dfisher that really is not a fair assumption to make on all jumpers, the good ones and legal ones will use binoculars to figure out if there are any non legal birds in the flock and if there is most will leave it alone.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

MISSISSIPPI, 
CONGRATS ON THE SHOOT OF A LIFETIME. I APPLAUD YOU FOR CLEANING AND USING ALL OF THOSE BIRDS. THAT IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT. GOD WILL SAVE THE TUNDRA NOT MAN.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought 20 in a jump was doin good. CONGRATS :bowdown:


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 20, 2008)

Mississippi said:


> First of all, I am not here to start a fight or get into an ethical or tactics debate on what is the proper way to harvest snow geese during the CO. With that said, I would not equate what we did to illegally shooting Specks, or Pintails. I can guarantee you nothing illegal was done. All of the birds were shot in open fields, not on roost as some may suspect. All of the geese were cleaned, in fact some of the meat from that hunt actually went to one of the local game wardens. The thread at the refuge got out of hand, there are just some people who do not understand what we did was 100% legal. It is alright to disagree but do not question my ethics or the ethics of the men in that picture. Those guys in the picture are some of the best guys from our state as far as I am concerned. We had a heck of a time! It is sad that I feel the need to defend myself and those in the picture for doing something that we all love to do. The purpose of the CO is to kill snow geese, we killed a few :wink:
> 
> To goosebuster2, I can assure you friend all of those geese were cleaned! It was a stipulation on that hunt if you don't participate in the cleaning after the hunt you will not be invited back. Everyone in that picture was cleaning birds at one point or another! Those geese were all breast down for a reason, they were arranged like (for the picture) that after they were cleaned.
> 
> To NodakOutdoors, You guys have a nice forum here! Seems to be nicely run and maintained! Good luck to you guys during your goose season!





> Was wonderig how many bands you guys got out of the 1205 birds?


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

10 bands and 1 neck collar!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What in the heck did you haul them in?


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

The backs of trucks!


----------



## Alex Gerhardson (Mar 25, 2008)

wow that is an outrageous amount of snows! great job fellas!!!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

how long did it take to clean all of those birds


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

A few hours with everyone helping!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

:lame:


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 17, 2008)

Horker23 said:


> :lame:


 :withstupid:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that is the longest anyones ever taken to think of a comeback!!! 5 months?!? :lol: :lol: And the I'm with Stupid smiley was the best you could come up with? I'm expecting a little more from you next time 'sippi.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No need to pour gas on a fire.

Locked


----------

